

Talk Money Once - Then Take It Off The Table - bconway
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130115152943-5799319-pay-employees-what-they-ask-for-here-s-why

======
wtracy
Wow. If an employer asks me to provide a breaksown of my personal expenses,
I'm going to be very uncomfortable. That's none of your business. If I'm going
to adjust my lifestyle to fit your salary, I'm going to do it by myself, thank
you very much.

(If you're truly offering me a dream job, I might tell you that I'm interested
if I can make my finances work. But, if you have to ask whether or not you're
offering me a dream job, then you're not.)

